# CLOMID - is it worth asking for clomid?



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

a week ago i had an hsg and was told that since 1996 (was told both tubes blocked) that my left tube is clear.  I telephoned the clinic yesterday to find out when we will have a follow up consultation and have been told not until January (that really made me mad dont they realise how long that is)
anyway years ago i was put on clomid and i am wondering now i have a clear tube is it worth requesting dr to put me on it again we want to maximise our chances and dont know what else to do?
any ideas?
petra


----------



## babyblu (May 31, 2004)

Hi,

If you are Oing and getting your period regular i'd stay clear of clomid, as it won't help you, clomid is for people that arenot Oing or are having really mixed up periods.

Angus cactus will help balance any female hormone problems you are having, thats if you have any.

Has your DH been tested, i have one open tube and the other is said to be blocked, and i get pregnant, but i keep having MC's.

Drink plenty of filtered water, eat fruit and veg and stay clear of alcohol, get yourself in good health ready for your appointment.

Going back to the clomid, i was put on that to help me O, but im sure it gave me bad PCOS, so im not that keen on it, i use Angus Cactus at the moment.

Jan seems a long time, and i had to wait 4 months for my hospital appointment, and it did go fast, keep yourself busy and get healthy, and your DH, make sure he's on a wellman vitamin, with a little extra zinc to boost them swimmers.

Good Luck Julie

May be see a Reflexologist, thats my job and it really does help boost the female reproduction system.


----------



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Julie,
thanks for the reply the only reason i asked was because i was put on clomid back 1995, before i had tests (u know gps oh well we will try this first rubbish)
i normaly ov but not every month i know i had day 21 blood test early this year and showed i hadnt but the following month i did so i suppose i am pretty normal (as normal as i can be mind lol)
i am on marilyn glenville fert plus, and part takes zinc and 2 other sorts of tabs that are the main ing in mar glen for men. so that should make his swimmers work although my mum offered to buy water wings (lol duh)
ty for the advice i took angus castus b4 but didnt think it was doing any good think i will just try and relax and carry on with the walking of the dog for exercise and eating more healthy for a minute.
thanks again for your reply and good luck
all the best
petra


----------

